
ReactNative vs. NativeScript – A user's perspective - sfeather
https://prezi.com/9yuu310wcyyx/reactnative-vs-nativescript/?utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=copy
======
yrezgui
How "Tight to ReactJS and facebook ecosystem for React Native" is a minus but
"Closely work with Google" is a positive point ? Even if ReactJS is made by
Facebook engineers, I never saw integration with Facebook ecosystem in their
code. Honestly the comparison is so subjective.

The plugin model of Nativescript is easier to write because you don't need to
write the binding part but you're not showing all of the plugins already
created for React Native. I'm pretty sure there are more for it than
Nativescript.

I still didn't see good app written with Nativescript. The iOS demo in your
links is so simple. Even with Ionic Framework, you can make better. For React
Native, have a look to Gyroscope. [https://blog.gyrosco.pe/the-making-of-
gyroscope-running-a4ad...](https://blog.gyrosco.pe/the-making-of-gyroscope-
running-a4ad10acc0d0#.mvnwbvyzb)

I tried Nativescript and it's really good but I found myself more comfortable
with React Native due to my ReactJS background. Like every hybrid solution, it
depends on your knowledge, needs, targeted platforms, there is no absolute
answer.

